# Miracle Detail Advert in 20th Anniversary Top Gear magazine out today!



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Thought you might like to see this latest advert I've done...



Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks good Paul, definitely gets your name and the message across i think.


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

Love it will have my eye out for a copy


----------



## GSi_Brad (Jul 27, 2013)

Just realized your on my doorstep! Top stuff, like the advert :thumb:


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## 5doorfish (Aug 8, 2013)

Great advert Paul, top work!
Got a nice website too!
I was watching the vids earlier this week.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Very well designed advert that Paul :thumb: Just the right amount of information to say what you want it to say without getting too overbearing with the technicalities, cool car to boot for the main image and job's a good 'un.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks good Paul


----------



## Filipe Coutinho (Aug 27, 2013)

Show Paul!!!!!


----------

